# Ultrapolis World's Tallest Cities Update for 2012



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CTBUH data tends to be credible and that's where the table came from. The list looks to be fairly representative of reality to me. I just wish they had a 2012 table.


----------



## tocoto (Jan 18, 2003)

I've been to Tokyo, Chicago and NYC. Tokyo is a huge city with a great skyline and Chicago is pretty big too. Neither comes close to NYC so the numbers may seem objective and therefore true, but they are not telling the real story. NYC has the biggest and most impressive skyline by far - it's really not even close.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

But this ranking is not measuring biggest, it's measuring tallest. That is a very specific skyline dimension that should not be confused with any other aspect. 

It's true height doesn't mean everything. To some people it means hardly anything. But that is what this list is measuring and I think it does it fairly accurately. If you start to add too many buildings, you start to mix the measurement of height with the measurement of bulk.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

isaidso said:


> CTBUH data tends to be credible and that's where the table came from. The list looks to be fairly representative of reality to me. I just wish they had a 2012 table.


CTBUH is NOT credible, especially the number of buildings in 2009 in Seoul.
I highly doubt how they collected DATA about Seoul.
Did they come to Seoul and walk around all places to count all buildings over 100m in Seoul? 
Or did they do survey properly?

I can easily prove that Seoul had more buildings than 282 in 2009.
Because I have been lived here in Korea for more than 15 years.
Importantly, one of our propject was making DATA of buildings in Korea.(Currently, the project stopped for a while, it was one of main activities of our club. )
So I walked around almost every corner of streets in Seoul to collect DATA, taking pictures and so on at those days.
Therefore I am sure at least that data from CTBUH was inaccurate.

Don't get me wrong
I am not saying that Seoul has to be higher or lower on the ranking.
Actually, I don't care the ranking.

If you don't want to believe me, that's really fine. Forget it!
I really don't want to force anybody to believe anything.
I just want to point out that there are flaws of Data about Seoul.
That's all. 

Peace.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, how about you start with Seoul and I'll do Toronto. Then we can get people to add their city. It will have to be on the honour system as it's too time consuming to validate everyone's data.


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

tocoto said:


> I've been to Tokyo, Chicago and NYC. Tokyo is a huge city with a great skyline and Chicago is pretty big too. Neither comes close to NYC so the numbers may seem objective and therefore true, but they are not telling the real story. NYC has the biggest and most impressive skyline by far - it's really not even close.


May I introduce you to Hong Kong?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

shree711 said:


> May I introduce you to Hong Kong?


He was making a comparison between cities he's visited to way in on whether these rankings look credible.


----------

